# Best Water for babies?



## MP&J (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi all,

We are moving to Cyprus from Italy in the next couple of months and will be there from 11-19 Sep for a house-hunting visit. At the moment we use 'Levissima' bottled water for our baby boy's formula milk, he is 4 months old. Can anyone recommend the best type/brands for infants to use in Cyprus? 

We are also searching (with some veiewings booked in Sep) for a long term rental in the Limassol area, our requirements are:

Bungalow (furnished) – or house/villa with at least 1 bedroom/en-suite downstairs
Minimum 4 bedrooms
Broadband Internet capability
Private pool
Some outside space
Garage/car parking
Within walking distance of local shops

We are also looking for a good/reliable accountant in the Limassol area so if anyone knows of any please let us know. 

Any help/advice will be appreciated - many thanks!

Marcus


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

In most big supermarkets and pharmacies they sell gallon size bottles of Gerber baby water. That is what we used. There is another brand too but I can't remember the name. Some people we know just boil the drinking water or regular bottled water. As for Limassol referrals, I don't know but I'm sure someone else will be able to help.


----------



## MP&J (Aug 15, 2010)

Many thanks Cleo, we'll look into the Gerber water...


----------



## voltron (Aug 19, 2010)

when i first moved over we were worried about the water but it is actually better than that of the UK.. my kids were all fine drinking tap water but i wouldnt know.. Boiling tap water may even be better.. think about all thos bottles of water in warehouses and shops stacked for ages in this heat.. better boil anyway!


----------



## MP&J (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks Voltron! We'll look at all the options once we move there, just need a quick remedy for when we go in Sep...another 'problem' is we land in LCA from Milan at 1900L so may have trouble finding an open supermarket?...


----------



## voltron (Aug 19, 2010)

should be fine as many shops stay open late here.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

There is also always one all night pharmacy in each city. Veronica posted the link on another thread recently.


----------



## MP&J (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks all - I'll have a look, we'll probably head straight there after our arrival...


----------



## RonJeremy (Sep 17, 2009)

voltron said:


> when i first moved over we were worried about the water but it is actually better than that of the UK.. my kids were all fine drinking tap water but i wouldnt know.. Boiling tap water may even be better.. think about all thos bottles of water in warehouses and shops stacked for ages in this heat.. better boil anyway!


I'm not suprised, the water in UK is really really strongly clorated, drink the water from your shared swimmingpool in cyprus and you'll have UK-tap-water 

I don't know anything abou cyprus nor anything about babies, 
but since this is turning into a general water discussion I might recommend Brita Waterfilters juggs, it's what I use in UK, I probably wouldn't use it on a baby since it doesn't take the flourine from the water (only the clorine), 

keep in mind boiling water does nothing to remove flourine and clorine, it's not just the bacteria you need to worry about it's all the poision in it (boiling water doesn't remove poison AFAIK)


----------



## voltron (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi Ron,

I havent seen you in any films lately so guess you have swapped the alternative hollywood for cyprus. 

Good point about the other crud in the water. As you seem to be quite the chemist i just want to ask one thing.. Do you us toothpaste with flouride in? (spelling may be wrong but u get what i mean)


----------



## RonJeremy (Sep 17, 2009)

haha you figured me all out 

In UK it's really easy to get toothpaste without flouride (which I do, from planta.co.uk) but if I were to move to Cyprus or some other place that's not quite as modern on internet-shopping then I might just live with regular flouride toothpaste.



voltron said:


> Hi Ron,
> 
> I havent seen you in any films lately so guess you have swapped the alternative hollywood for cyprus.
> 
> Good point about the other crud in the water. As you seem to be quite the chemist i just want to ask one thing.. Do you us toothpaste with flouride in? (spelling may be wrong but u get what i mean)


----------

